# Rest Peacefully, Little Miss Fast



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Little Miss Fast was brought home from the pet shop back in 2009. She grew into a much loved part of my family. She didn't have an easy life but I did my best to pull her through it all. And she was a brave little fighter right til the end. She was originally under the care of my little brother, who soon enough realised that he could not give her the care that she needed, and gave me responsibility over her. I was so pleased to have such a special animal as a pet and, more importantly, I was happy that I could give her the love she deserved. She was epileptic and would have seizures, but we were able to control them with medication. She would bite, and was afraid of being touched, mainly, I believe, because being picked up could trigger seizures, but that didn't make me love her any less. And of course, her sisters loved her too. She was always so nice to them and would put up with Dolly and Cheddar playing a bit rough with her at times. She went through numerous surgeries and anaesthetics in her lifetime and always emerged from the hardship just as strong and happy as ever. She was a beautiful rat who brought joy to anyone who would meet her. Her adorable, whiskery face smiling at you would just melt your heart, even though you may not have been able to cuddle her. The veterinary staff loved seeing her and were always amazed at her strength and toughness through everything that life threw at her. More than anything she was a loyal and loving companion to her sisters. Unfortunately, she came down with a respiratory infection that just wouldn't respond to the usual antibiotics. She got worse, and we tried another drug, then another. It seemed God had decided that it was time for her to join Him as well as her sister Cheddar and her buddy Werewolf in Heaven. She was hurting but she kept fighting, true to her nature, and kept a brave face. I like to think that God kept her going long enough for me to be able to take comfort in the fact that there was nothing more I could have done to save her. Finally, the veterinarian told me that since these antibiotics hadn't worked, and since she was so extremely ill, that she was very unlikely to survive even with the best medical intervention. So I made the heart-wrenching decision to end her suffering and have her euthanised. She passed away on the morning of the 1st of April, 2012. She was a much loved, very brave and beautiful individual who will always be missed, by me and especially by her sister Dolly. She lived a good, long life but all good things must come to an end. May she rest peacefully at the rainbow bridge in heaven.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahh the sweet warrior had to join a different battle. She was a lovely girl and seemed so happy, especially with you fighting her battles alongside her. But the flesh is much frailer than the spirit, and she had had enough. I am very sorry this little one had to leave you.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She has such an amazing gentleness in her eyes. May she rest in peace...


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you have lost such a good friend. She sounds like a very special rat. May she rest in peace


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you so much. Your words mean a lot. Rest in peace my beautiful girl.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a video I made for her: http://youtu.be/JokdqXU75eE

The vet clinic sent over flowers and a card today. Their messages were so nice and it is obvious that she was really special to a lot of people.


----------

